# Zimbabwean Freemasons



## tery anchor (Sep 22, 2013)

I recent posted my application through the post office. When should I expert a positive reply








My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Mike Martin (Sep 22, 2013)

If you mean that you have actually applied to join a Lodge your Proposer will be able to tell you how it works. 

However, if you actually mean that you have just made contact there is no specific length of time for when someone will come back to you.


----------

